# Hi there



## Horsecrazy (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi I'm 15 I'm from Witbank South Africa. I haven't seen anyone from here so i guess I'm the first. We've got four horse Prince, Duce, Heidi and Dutchess. Dutchess is my baby I'm still trying to start her up. She is proving to be a little harder then most. Hope i can get some advice. Love riding and just love working with my horses.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse Forum!  
Nice to meet you?


----------

